# how to make tracks with road beds look realistic



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

So I am working on figuring out some details on my first layout. The big decision that I currently debating is whether to go with the track with the built in road bed or not. I enjoy the fact that the road bed is already built in, but the types I have seen are all one solid color. I was wondering if there were some ways to make it look a bit more realistic.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

if you ask me the entire point of integrated roadbed track is to be able to assemble it quickly and then put back into box when done playing. realism is not that much important when the track runs on carpet. i don't think it has room on proper layout due to it being proprietary and less flexible (limited radii and switchwork available).

but if i had to make to make it more realistic ,i'd paint the rails in rust color (polishing the tops) and ballast it as done with usual track. or at least paint the roadbed. obviously bit more effort will be needed near the joints


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I am just taking a shot in the dark here...I am not an expert on painting by any means. They sell a spray paint that has texture to it (some might call it flecking). You can get it in MANY different color combinations at almost any hardware store. I would obviously select something that has a stone look to it. Like tank said, make sure you polish the paint off the tops of the rails, or it would not have any electrical conductivity.

I am guessing it might work for a few reasons...one, it has texture to it. Two, the color combinations would look more authentic than one uniform color. Three, by spraying it on, there would be a certain "randomness" to it. Good luck!

Chad


----------



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

Anton-

Yeah I was assuming the tracks with the road beds attached were geared towards more of a quick set up on the floor or around the Christmas tree deal.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

Hint, hint.......nudge, nudge.... 



http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2831


Jody


----------



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

Jody-

Thanks for the nudge!
Greatly appreciated


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

one nice thing about the Atlas True Track is that it is meant to have the track pulled off of the road bed... you could easily take the track off and paint/spray paint the road bed and reattach the track... without a problem at all.


----------



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

Brad-

Thanks a lot for that info, I will take a look into the Atlas True Track!


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

jgbeerman said:


> Brad-
> 
> Thanks a lot for that info, I will take a look into the Atlas True Track!


no problem, I am a fan of the Atlas True Track and its versatility.


----------

